# Auto in divieto? Il sindaco te la distrugge con un carro armato



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2013)

http://www.cadoinpiedi.it/2013/06/1...daco_te_la_distrugge_con_un_carro_armato.html


> Il sindaco di Vilnius, capoluogo della regione lituana, Arturas Zuokas è un convinto sostenitori dell'ecologia e della legge, ed ha intrapreso una campagna atta a sensibilizzare la popolazione su questi temi, così ha pensato bene di inscenare a scopi elettorali pubblicitari una azione estrema contro chi parcheggia in divieto di sosta.
> 
> Il sindaco così si è munito di un carro armato fornito dall'esercito lituano ed passato letteralmente sopra un'auto parcheggiata in divieto di sosta distruggendola. Incredibile ma vero l'uomo è passato sopra una mercedes parcheggiata su una Pista ciclabile in divieto di sosta come se nulla fosse, ed ha poi avvertito attraverso la stampa locale, che questo è ciò che succederà a residenti e turisti che parcheggiano in divieto di sosta! Dopo aver spiegato l'accaduto al malcapitato proprietario della macchina distrutta in divieto di sosta, ha ripulito la strada dai detriti ed è andato via in bicicletta.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (17 Giugno 2013)

Cosa non si fa per prendere voti.....Non è che l'auto sia stata proprio la sua? :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (17 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.cadoinpiedi.it/2013/06/1...daco_te_la_distrugge_con_un_carro_armato.html



Io al posto dei cittadini di quel paese, se fosse possibile comincerei a raccogliere firme per cambiare sindaco. Mi pare il minimo. 

Dopo un bel avvocato per cominciare a denunciare forze armate e sindaco mi pare il minimo del minimo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2013)

Seeeeeee...fate presto a parlare eh?
Mai stati a Vilnius?

Io si....
E se eri un russo lì dopo quel 89,,,,
erano guai serissimi per te....

Altro che razzismo...

Andiamo a vedere quel mondo delle repubbliche baltiche...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Seeeeeee...fate presto a parlare eh?
> Mai stati a Vilnius?
> 
> Io si....
> ...


Ora sappiamo dove non andare. :up:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io al posto dei cittadini di quel paese, se fosse possibile comincerei a raccogliere firme per cambiare sindaco. Mi pare il minimo.
> 
> Dopo un bel avvocato per cominciare a denunciare forze armate e sindaco mi pare il minimo del minimo.



premesso che sono seriamente convinto che, primo, quella auto è stata messa li apposta, secondo, sia una minchiata pubblicitaria, terzo, il tutto è stato fatto per prendere voti, direi che in Italia, visto come circolano certi "QI anegativi" e come parcheggiano altri "QI assenti" direi che un bel carroarmato ( Leopard? ) sarebbe d'obbligo.

Oltretutto io l'ho pure già guidato e lo so guidare........


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> premesso che sono seriamente convinto che, primo, quella auto è stata messa li apposta, secondo, sia una minchiata pubblicitaria, terzo, il tutto è stato fatto per prendere voti, direi che in Italia, visto come circolano certi "QI anegativi" e come parcheggiano altri "QI assenti" direi che un bel carroarmato ( Leopard? ) sarebbe d'obbligo.
> 
> Oltretutto io l'ho pure già guidato e lo so guidare........



Boh, può pure essere che hai ragione, possiamo soltanto supporre.

Spero tu sia ironico nello scrivere "sarebbe d'obbligo", io francamente se tu non sei ironico sono totalmente in disaccordo. 

Se quel coglione di sindaco si arroga il diritto di usare la violenza, e in più usa il suo potere per farsi prestare un carro armato dalle forze dell'ordine, io potrei arrogarmi altro ed usare paro paro lo stesso messaggio arrogante e violento del sindaco.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Boh, può pure essere che hai ragione, possiamo soltanto supporre.
> 
> *Spero tu sia ironico *nello scrivere "sarebbe d'obbligo", io francamente se tu non sei ironico sono totalmente in disaccordo.
> 
> Se quel coglione di sindaco si arroga il diritto di usare la violenza, e in più usa il suo potere per farsi prestare un carro armato dalle forze dell'ordine, io potrei arrogarmi altro ed usare paro paro lo stesso messaggio arrogante e violento del sindaco.


non si capiva? ma ammetto che tra gente che ha cercato di accorciarmi la vita, sopratutto in moto, ed altri che hanno preso la strada come un circuito di formula uno.......e se gli dovessi far notare che è pericoloso ti risponderebbero che loro "hanno il pieno controllo del mezzo" :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> non si capiva? ma ammetto che tra gente che ha cercato di accorciarmi la vita, sopratutto in moto, ed altri che hanno preso la strada come un circuito di formula uno.......



:up: Non divaghiamo su su. Atteniamoci al tema.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up: Non divaghiamo su su. Atteniamoci al tema.



Giusto torniamo sul leopard.... io guido. Tu? Servente? Cannoniere? Capocarro?


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Giusto torniamo sul leopard.... io guido. Tu? Servente? Cannoniere? Capocarro?



Preferisco usarlo con la moglie, mi sfrutta troppo! e non so come difendermi 

Mo vado alle forze armate.... speriamo di non incontrare donne..


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> http://www.cadoinpiedi.it/2013/06/1...daco_te_la_distrugge_con_un_carro_armato.html



Partendo dal presupposto che non ho mai e dico mai parcheggiato in divieto, piuttosto mi faccio 100 chilometri a piedi, e se parcheggio sto in macchina e faccio scendere l'altro, ma indipendentemente da tutto.
Se fossi stata la padrona della macchina.
E fossi arrivata li trovando quel robo e la macchina schiacciata.
Ecco.

Inizio tebe splatter

Credo che mi sarei arrampicata sul carro armato, lo avrei tirato per la cravatta e poi avrei cominciato a sbattergli la fronte contro il carro armato.
una volta. Due e tre.
Poi  tacco 12 in piena fronte. Per finirlo.
Poi mi sarei pulita dagli schizzi di sangue, mi sarei passata un po' di lucido sulle labbra, avrei controllato che le ciglia finte fossero ancora al loro posto, tirato fuori il cadavere e sarei andata a casa con il carro armato.

Fine tebe splatter

Ma questo è da rinchiudere.
Spero sia una trovata pubblicitaria perchè davvero...ma è pericoloso!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io al posto dei cittadini di quel paese, se fosse possibile comincerei a raccogliere firme per cambiare sindaco. Mi pare il minimo.
> 
> Dopo un bel avvocato per cominciare a denunciare forze armate e sindaco mi pare il minimo del minimo.


Io invece sono dell'opinione che ha fatto benissimo ... io avrei usato un cingolato. Sono stato N volte vittima dei parcheggi selvaggi e se potessi farlo, metteri sotto ogni macchina parcheggiata sulle piste ciclabili, marciapiedi e in mezzo alla natura "dimostrativamente in centro dello sguardo occasionale" una bomba tanto forte da polverizzarli ... o meglio, venderle ufficialmente su eBay per 1 Euro. Così imparano


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Partendo dal presupposto che non ho mai e dico mai parcheggiato in divieto, piuttosto mi faccio 100 chilometri a piedi, e se parcheggio sto in macchina e faccio scendere l'altro, ma indipendentemente da tutto.
> Se fossi stata la padrona della macchina.
> E fossi arrivata li trovando quel robo e la macchina schiacciata.
> Ecco.
> ...


Vedi, il cingolato è chiuso. Tacco 12 rotto


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io invece sono dell'opinione che ha fatto benissimo ... io avrei usato un cingolato. Sono stato N volte vittima dei parcheggi selvaggi e se potessi farlo, metteri sotto ogni macchina parcheggiata sulle piste ciclabili, marciapiedi e in mezzo alla natura "dimostrativamente in centro dello sguardo occasionale" una bomba tanto forte da polverizzarli ... o meglio, venderle ufficialmente su eBay per 1 Euro. Così imparano


Ieri era qualche festa per i tedeschi?
Porca troia mi hanno tenuto sveglio tutta la notte...
Stamattina ho comperato pistola a spruzzo e detto loro che alle sei del mattino di domani farò il raid...
Loro ridono e dicono ja ja...e bevi sta birra...

Ma vediamo il problema Ultimo...
In Sicilia avremo un sindaco che assumerebbe più scassamacchine che automobili...
Ma poi nessuna auto verrebbe toccata...perchè ciascuna auto sarebbe intoccabile...perchè oddio questa è del sesto cugino di Don ciccio...questa è della sorella dello zio Pino....l'altra....

Vilnius.
Sono là per il Ciurlionis.

Bon sti testoni non accettano nè marchi nè dollari.

Sentenziano abbiamo la nostra nuova valuta.
E mi dicono siamo partiti forti noi: abbiamo fatto un cambio uno a uno con il dollaro e faremo ottimi affari con gli americani...

Io dico loro di lasciar perdere...

E invece cosa capita?
Americani accettano di fare affari con loro dopo che la loro moneta è stata svalutata del 50%.

Tu prova a dire a Vilinius ah ma qua un tempo era russia...
Muori.

E che non ti scappi di dire che sei da Riga che è in Lettonia...

Insomma nenahc edicessi sicilian e calabrese eh? Confondo la lituania con la lettonia...e vedi quel che passi...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Giugno 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io invece sono dell'opinione che ha fatto benissimo ... io avrei usato un cingolato. Sono stato N volte vittima dei parcheggi selvaggi e se potessi farlo, metteri sotto ogni macchina parcheggiata sulle piste ciclabili, marciapiedi e in mezzo alla natura "dimostrativamente in centro dello sguardo occasionale" una bomba tanto forte da polverizzarli ... o meglio, venderle ufficialmente su eBay per 1 Euro. Così imparano



Eh ma tu non sei un sindaco, puoi soltanto sognare. 

Comunque è vero, succedono un mucchio di casini e si arriva alle mani quando si parla di automobilisti, che siano parcheggi che siano altro. si sta istigando la violenza a favore della soggettività dei vari casi che accadono e che appunto danno fastidio, soluzione? farsi eleggere sindaci. :mrgreen: oppure chiamarsi totò.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Giugno 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Eh ma tu non sei un sindaco, puoi soltanto sognare.
> 
> Comunque è vero, succedono un mucchio di casini e si arriva alle mani quando si parla di automobilisti, che siano parcheggi che siano altro. si sta istigando la violenza a favore della soggettività dei vari casi che accadono e che appunto danno fastidio, soluzione? farsi eleggere sindaci. :mrgreen: oppure chiamarsi totò.


per farsi eleggere sindaco, presidenti e cancellieri, salire di carriera insomma, bisogna avere un criterio particolare: pretendere di avere ragione sempre anche quando non si ha alcuna. in questo modo lo fanno passare tutti, per levarselo dalle scatole. e così alla fine ci governa. e torna il discorso delle strutture piramidali, dove i più incapaci arrivano tutti in cima.

sotto questo aspetto, io non sarò mai sindaco. ma, mi ricordo del sindaco di monaco, che per chiudere il centro della città, ha tolto tutti i cartelli, spento i semafori e ha mandato i poliziotti da un'altra parte della città. ubriacati dalla benevolenza e comprensione del nostro sindaco, tutti, ma proprio tutti dovevano entrare in centro, per fare le cose più assurde, in macchina. mi ricordo ancora l'ingorgo, che sono andato a vedere in bici e a piedi, all'età di credo 8 anni. era lo spettacolo più bello che si era mai visto. pensa, alcuni automobilisti non sono usciti se non dopo una giornata. dopo tre giorni di apertura totale, la popolazione era convintissima che chiudere il centro al traffico era una saggia decisione.

con questo voglio dire che non tutti i sindaci sono arrivati in cima senza un grammo di intelligenza. alcuni infatti cercano di risolvere un problema ricorrente con mezzi insoliti. mia piena simpatia al sindaco lituano!


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Giugno 2013)

è solo una vecchia trovata di qualche anno fa per sensibilizzare l'opinione pubblica sul tema del parcheggio selvaggio. hanno riciclato la notizia omettendo che si tratta di una cosa organizzata.
giornalisti pigri e poco seri.
:blank:


----------

